# Kindle 3 in the works this year?



## Joan Marie (Sep 3, 2009)

Has anyone heard about a Kindle 3 being pushed out for Christmas to meet the competition? There is some discussion/speculation about it at the Amazon boards. Had planned to buy a K2 soon as a Christmas gift but think I'll wait. (Yes, I will be done Christmas shopping by 11/1...lol)
Not sure anyone here knows Jeff B   but maybe you've heard something?


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Maybe some new updates to the firmware but most likely not a completely new unit.


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

Joan Marie said:


> Has anyone heard about a Kindle 3 being pushed out for Christmas to meet the competition? There is some discussion/speculation about it at the Amazon boards. Had planned to buy a K2 soon as a Christmas gift but think I'll wait. (Yes, I will be done Christmas shopping by 11/1...lol)
> Not sure anyone here knows Jeff B  but maybe you've heard something?


I would recommend just buying now. You can play the wait game all the time and end up not having one. Get it now and enjoy it!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

I doubt there would be a new unit so soon after the DX


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I suspect there is a chance that a new Kindle will be out soon, not sure it will be in time for Christmas though.
I am betting on Spring.

As to waiting, I personally wouldn't wait just because something new might be out soon. 

As fast as all technology moves these days no one would ever own anything if we all kept waiting.

Also have you seen the prices on used Kindle 1's ? They are still selling quite well for a decent price. So if you buy a Kindle 2, and a new one comes out in 6 months you would have no trouble selling the K2 and making back a decent % of your purchase price.

Just some things to consider.


----------



## DailyLunatic (Aug 4, 2009)

Joan Marie said:


> Has anyone heard about a Kindle 3 being pushed out for Christmas to meet the competition? There is some discussion/speculation about it at the Amazon boards. Had planned to buy a K2 soon as a Christmas gift but think I'll wait. (Yes, I will be done Christmas shopping by 11/1...lol)
> Not sure anyone here knows Jeff B  but maybe you've heard something?


Don't know how much help this might be as it does not mention anything about the reader, only projected release dates.
http://ireaderreview.com/2009/08/23/kindle-3-release-date-estimate/

Sterling
92.5% Pure


----------



## askenase13 (Mar 1, 2009)

With 2 new kindles already launched this year, I don't think that Amazon will launch a new one until next year.  I do think they may do some serious advertising of Kindles duringt the Holiday shopping season to offset the Sony readers.


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

They better don't. Give me some time with my new KDX.


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

Wasn't the first Kindle released in the Spring? Seems to me that amazon is mimicking Apple and releasing new iterations well away from the holiday cycle, which gives them a nice bump in the otherwise slow spring/summer buying season. I bet they will sell the K2 and DX through x-mas, and then release the K3 a few weeks past the 30 day return period of any holiday purchases (late Feb/Mar or so).

I doubt it will do anything spectacular, maybe have that 7 inch screen instead of the 6 inch one, but the exterior dimensions should stay the same, there will not be color or anyhting like that. ?pdf support and folders, hard to say if those things could be brought to the K1/2 anyway.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

jason10mm said:


> Wasn't the first Kindle released in the Spring?


November 19th, 2007. Allegedly K2 was supposed to be released in October/November 2008, but it wasn't ready so it got delayed to February 9, 2009.


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

Isn't the Kindle DX technically the 3rd Kindle  

Which would make the upcoming Kindle the 4th one


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

I suspect the DX is considered a different product altogether, a variant of the Kindle 2 rather than its own generation.


----------

